# bidding a re-lamp



## mgmac (Jan 3, 2009)

Been approached about a re-lamp of warehouse but not sure if some formula to assist in pricing or what????
Any advice? Not trying to steal ideas but this has been a great customer and they came and asked and I am trying to figure. :blink:
Thanks


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Relamp? Time and material.Ballast repairs,time and material,Lift rental added in.400 watt ballast maybe $300,Lamp $40. Just from previous jobs.Mvr fixtures tend to need only capacitors.


----------



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

It costs me about 3 bucks each to recycle an HID lamp.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Any HID I touch that requires more than a 12' stepladder to get to gets entire new guts & bulb.... ballast, capacitor, ignitor, starter, etc. Bulb gets changed as well.

No sense getting a lift, putting it in place, spending the time up there only to find out changing the bulb was a stop-gap solution.

Let's say the ballast is starting to go bad. It will light a bulb, but cause it to burn out prematurely. You go up, change the bulb, and life is good. Six weeks later, you get a call from an angry customer because that fixture you supposedly fixed isn't working again. You haul the lift out again, assume it was a defective bulb, and install another one.

The following month, the customer is really POd because the light is out. Again. So now you go out and actually troubleshoot the problem and find the ballast is beginning to fail. You've made three trips there with a lift, end up changing everything anyway, and you only got paid once.

Go up once, and fix it right. Hapy customer has a fixture that will work for the next 2-3 years, and I've got more money in my pocket.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Any HID I touch that requires more than a 12' stepladder to get to gets entire new guts & bulb.... ballast, capacitor, ignitor, starter, etc. Bulb gets changed as well.
> 
> No sense getting a lift, putting it in place, spending the time up there only to find out changing the bulb was a stop-gap solution.
> 
> ...



Any florescent that I did not originally install, or I cannot confirm the history of....gets new lamps,ballast ect.......it's the only way to go. It's more money and less chance of a a call back.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Any HID I touch that requires more than a 12' stepladder to get to gets entire new guts & bulb.... ballast, capacitor, ignitor, starter, etc. Bulb gets changed as well.
> 
> No sense getting a lift, putting it in place, spending the time up there only to find out changing the bulb was a stop-gap solution.
> 
> ...


Amen, brother! I just changed five 1000 W ballasts and lamps in a parking lot yesterday. No way I would go up 35 feet, lift swaying in the 12 degree wind, to just change the bulb.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Then ,Light out, $600.00 ,Light on again?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

480, When the Book coming out ? > :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Then ,Light out, $600.00 ,Light on again?


Uh, no, it's under warranty. You do offer warranties, don't you?






CADPoint said:


> 480, When the Book coming out ? > :thumbsup:


It's already here!


----------

